# ANY COLOR WITH TIRES



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

how much for those wheels with gold nips,hub and spinner, everything else that red /maroon color? 13x7 rev.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Oct 5 2006, 05:54 AM~6310289
> *how much for those wheels with gold nips,hub and spinner, everything else that red /maroon color? 13x7 rev.
> *


same ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Oct 5 2006, 05:54 AM~6310289
> *how much for those wheels with gold nips,hub and spinner, everything else that red /maroon color? 13x7 rev.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Oct 6 2006, 10:52 AM~6318533
> *same ???? :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for gold spokes, and how much with chrome spokes


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 10 2006, 07:07 PM~6342518
> *how much for gold spokes, and how much with chrome spokes
> *


 PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Final you know anyone who does black nickel plating


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 16 2006, 05:45 PM~6381147
> *Final you know anyone who does black nickel plating
> *


pm sent


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

how much for 13x7's chrome lip,black dish,chrome nipples,black spokes and black hubs with straight 2 bar chrome knockoffs with tires shipped to seattle,wa 98166


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

how much for 14x7 chrome hub/nipples black spokes chrome lip 2 bar knockoff shipped to Texas?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

black spokes chrome everything else no tires :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey Albert, how much for a blue set like the ones in the 1st post shipped to 21005.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 28 2006, 04:29 PM~5861002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much are those but with a crome dish?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 16 2006, 09:43 PM~6382427
> *how much for 13x7's chrome lip,black dish,chrome nipples,black spokes and black hubs with straight 2 bar chrome knockoffs with tires shipped to seattle,wa 98166
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Oct 16 2006, 11:04 PM~6382877
> *how much for 14x7 chrome hub/nipples black spokes chrome lip 2 bar knockoff shipped to Texas?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 17 2006, 12:43 AM~6383513
> *black spokes chrome everything else no tires :0
> *


 PM SENT


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

how much for 2 14x6 all cobalt blue and 2 14x7 all cobalt blue with tires and 2 bar knockoff shipped to louisville Ky 40207


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YOU GOT ANY PICS OF IODOZED BLUE COMBOS????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Oct 18 2006, 09:17 AM~6392248
> *how much for 2 14x6 all cobalt blue and 2 14x7 all cobalt blue with tires and 2 bar knockoff shipped to louisville Ky 40207
> *


YA ALSO WUT HE SAID?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW BOUT SUM 14X7'S BLACK HUB/NIPPLES AND LIGHT PINK OR CAN THE SPOKES BE WHITE WITH A LITTLE PINK IN THEM ,CON LLANTAS,175/70-75?QUANTO?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FOR THE WIFES RYDE.....


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 17 2006, 02:20 PM~6386824
> *PM SENT
> *


thanks pm me the price w/ tires (wide white wall) i sent you my zip


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 ....13"x7" rev.,cream-beige dish,(to match my ride in the avitar)gold nips/hub/2-bar straight-ear k/o,candy brown spokes,shipped to Atlanta,Ga....30331..????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Oct 18 2006, 07:17 AM~6392248
> *how much for 2 14x6 all cobalt blue and 2 14x7 all cobalt blue with tires and 2 bar knockoff shipped to louisville Ky 40207
> *


PM SENT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6403840
> *PM SENT
> *



can you send me the spokes so i can paint them and have you put them together???????


if so let the know the ticket for that! what conditon are the spokes in before powder or anodizing?????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2006, 10:58 PM~6405527
> *can you send me the spokes so i can paint them and have you put them together???????
> if so let the know the ticket for that!  what conditon are the spokes in before powder or anodizing??????  :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 18 2006, 03:17 PM~6395473
> *FOR THE WIFES RYDE.....
> *


PM SENT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 19 2006, 06:16 AM~6399584
> *:0 ....13"x7" rev.,cream-beige dish,(to match my ride in the avitar)gold nips/hub/2-bar straight-ear k/o,candy brown spokes,shipped to Atlanta,Ga....30331..????
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 21 2006, 10:19 AM~6413669
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how much can i get some all golds 14/7s with vogues?


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

I need a set of 13's just like these sent to 61604 How much homie thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haynes_@Oct 19 2006, 07:11 AM~6399564
> *you wouldent happend to have any pics of black dish white nipples and red spokes would you?
> *


pm sent


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

up


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

13x7 candy red lip,hub
gold long spokes and nipples short spokes chrome with a 2 wing buterfly send to 30045


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

how much for 13s with red spokes and tires? 
two wing k.o.'s, adapters and two hammers. 

thanks.


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

i dont want no color i just want a price on some gold nipples gold spinner 13x7 koffs


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

how much for maroon dish 13 w/ tire.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dh68 (Feb 17, 2007)

how much for blue 14 x 7 to milw WI 53215


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 16 2007, 12:02 PM~7491348
> *how much for 13s with red spokes and tires?
> two wing k.o.'s, adapters and two hammers.
> 
> ...



still selling rims? :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

How much for a set of std. 20's with dark green spokes everything else chrome, with a 6 lug adapter to fit a 99 dodge dakota.


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 17 2006, 11:44 AM~6386216
> *How much are those but with a crome dish?
> *


how much just like these with tires shipped to 40505


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

just in case anyone was wondering albert is not mexican here's proof


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 20 2007, 10:29 AM~7514182
> *just in case anyone was wondering albert is not mexican here's proof
> 
> 
> ...


MAN.. YOU GOT NOTHING TO DO AT 10:30 IN THE MORNING... IM GOING TO GET YOU BACK DOGGIE :biggrin: YOU GOT ME BRO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: REMEMBER DOG I GOT PICTURES OF YOU IN THE PINK PRINCESS HAT TO MATCH THOSE HOT MOMA PINK G-STRING YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

my body guard and his family :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 20 2007, 11:32 AM~7514211
> *MAN.. YOU GOT NOTHING TO DO AT 10:30 IN THE MORNING... IM GOING TO GET YOU BACK DOGGIE :biggrin:  YOU GOT ME BRO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: REMEMBER DOG I GOT PICTURES OF YOU IN THE PINK PRINCESS HAT TO MATCH THOSE HOT MOMA PINK G-STRING YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


ohh shit when did youtake those pics :tears: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

our new project










hey there









can you find albert


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i still have nightmares


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much for a set of 14"x7 wires with black spokes rest chrome and cheapest shipping with usps to 21509 germany


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 16 2007, 12:02 PM~7491348
> *how much for 13s with red spokes and tires?
> two wing k.o.'s, adapters and two hammers.
> 
> ...


I HIT YOUR DAD ALREADY BRO.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Mar 16 2007, 12:30 PM~7491541
> *i dont want no color i just want a price on some  gold nipples gold spinner 13x7 koffs
> *


PM SENT...SORRY FOR DELAY.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Mar 16 2007, 05:58 PM~7493234
> *how much for maroon dish 13 w/ tire.
> *


PM SENT....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 19 2007, 12:47 PM~7507446
> *still selling rims? :dunno:
> *


THATS WHAT WE DO BEST....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Mar 19 2007, 08:57 PM~7511016
> *how much just like these with tires shipped to 40505
> *


SEND ME A PICTURE......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 20 2007, 10:51 AM~7514355
> *how much for a set of 14"x7 wires with black spokes rest chrome and cheapest shipping with usps to 21509 germany
> *


ILL HIT YOU UP TOMMORROW ON THE SHIPPING.. POST OFFICE IS CLOSED RIGHT NOW BRO...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 20 2007, 09:01 PM~7518657
> *I HIT YOUR DAD ALREADY BRO.....
> *



i can pick them up this monday.


----------



## teydean (Mar 22, 2007)

Set of 14x7, Black spokes and the rest chrome shipped to 73120? Same in 13x7?


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey how much for one 14x7 rim deep dish with the back spokes anadized shipped 2 85032?


----------



## astrozombie2099 (Nov 16, 2006)

how much for 13x7 rev green dish crome every thing elce? and mite you have a pic of your green


----------



## spoildsport (Sep 2, 2003)

how much for a set 13x7 all crome w/ green spokes only shipped to 48657


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teydean_@Mar 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7533432
> *Set of 14x7, Black spokes and the rest chrome shipped to 73120? Same in 13x7?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> hey how much for one 14x7 rim deep dish with  the back spokes anadized  shipped 2 85032?
> [/b]


pm sent


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by astrozombie2099_@Mar 24 2007, 08:40 PM~7545271
> *how much for 13x7 rev green dish crome every thing elce? and mite you have a pic of your green
> *


pm sent


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spoildsport_@Mar 26 2007, 08:07 AM~7552462
> *how much for a set 13x7 all crome w/ green spokes only shipped to 48657
> *


pm sent


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GREAT WORK


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

how much just for center golds. or just all chrome that are 13x7 std. or deep dish. for an 80 cutty. 67217


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 13 X 7 ALL CHROME NO TIRES TO 55106. ALSO 14 X 7 WITH TIRES.


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

how much for some like these 13x7 rev. with tires no k.o or adapters


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 ALL CHROME ONLY THE SPOKES PEARL BLUE SHIP TO TX


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

how much for some 13x7 center goldswith tires and how much on some wheels with the center to match this car


----------



## Tony_Montana (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Mar 27 2007, 01:44 AM~7559477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what color blue is this called?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 28 2006, 05:29 PM~5861002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THESE SHIPPED TO 33162 :biggrin:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

NICCEEEE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

albert you still have the candy red rims for sale call me.


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

I need a price for some 13's red spokes and the dish. leave the rest chrome.


here's my truck for example


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i need (2)14x7 rev chrome with white spokes.
and (2)14x6 rev chrome with white spokes.

how much shipped to *Federal Way, WA 98023*
please pm me


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

how much for 13x7 white dish and hub rest chrome?
and just a set of 13x7 all chrome?
seperate quotes please to 86401


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

How much for 13x7 reversed candy green spoke, gold nipple hub and spinner with a chrome dish shipped to North Bend Washington. No Tires. Thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 18 2007, 01:56 PM~7931868
> *how much for 13x7 white dish and hub rest chrome?
> and just a set of 13x7 all chrome?
> seperate quotes please to 86401
> *


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

CAN I GET A PICTURE OF MY WHEELS ???????


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

how much for just plain chrome everything, 14 inch, with everything I would need to mount for a 1980 Regal? shipped to 97381 thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 23 2007, 07:48 AM~7961835
> *how much for just plain chrome everything, 14 inch, with everything I would need to mount for a 1980 Regal? shipped to 97381 thanks
> *


$360 WITH TIRES PLUS SHIPPING LET ME KNOW


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

pics look good,guys whats the price on 13 inch with lamburgiene orange spokes. plus shipping. thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Jun 8 2007, 08:15 PM~8069395
> *pics look good,guys whats the price on 13 inch with lamburgiene orange spokes. plus shipping. thanks
> *


PM SENT.........


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7925190
> *I need a price for some 13's red spokes and the dish. leave the rest chrome.
> here's my truck for example
> 
> ...




Daym I love that s10 blazer :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

green anodized spokes to match this ride


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i need 14x7 with tires this color chrome hub chrome knock off chrome nipples its a honda color not for a honda though :biggrin: :biggrin: can u also give me a price but navy blue everything else the same


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jun 8 2007, 11:41 AM~8066674
> *$360 WITH TIRES PLUS SHIPPING LET ME KNOW
> *



cool, I just got a job and I haven't even gotten my first check yet so I'll see what I can do in a month or two... would you still have some by then?

and what would the shipping be?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 9 2007, 09:25 PM~8074532
> *green anodized spokes to match this ride
> 
> *


can i get a quote and turn around time


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for a set of gold spokes and gold nipples and the chrome dish and hub no k.o. 13x7

will they fit a big body without having to shave the skirt???


----------



## BBLoLo63 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 28 2006, 07:29 PM~5861002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A set identical to these but the center hub Gold and Gold K/O shipped to 37760?


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

1969 olds delta 88

OUTTA CONTROL CC

SAGINAW MICHIGAN


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i need 13x7s ...the same blue in the pic above..blue lip,spokes an hub shipped to 98198.. seattle :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 24 2007, 09:11 PM~8384237
> *i need 13x7s ...the same blue in the pic above..blue lip,spokes an hub shipped to 98198.. seattle :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.....


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

how much for these... for a 96 impala shiped to 48209


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jul 24 2007, 10:01 PM~8384711
> *how much for these... for a 96 impala shiped to 48209
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 20 2007, 10:32 AM~7514211
> *MAN.. YOU GOT NOTHING TO DO AT 10:30 IN THE MORNING... IM GOING TO GET YOU BACK DOGGIE :biggrin:  YOU GOT ME BRO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: REMEMBER DOG I GOT PICTURES OF YOU IN THE PINK PRINCESS HAT TO MATCH THOSE HOT MOMA PINK G-STRING YOU GOT :biggrin:
> *


hey albert what up with this pic?????? i aint never seen you with some dreeds????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: and tell FUCKIN JOE jon says what up...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

monte carlo i need 13x7s....white outer lip,white hub,white nipples,dark candy blue spokes with a straight 2 prong k-off with tires shipped to 48125 and how long will it take?

I CALLED AND U GUYS 1080.00 SHIPPED!!!!!
HOMEBOYZ WANTS 775.00..BIG PRICE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Aug 16 2007, 07:53 PM~8572491
> *monte carlo i need 13x7s....white outer lip,white hub,white nipples,dark candy blue spokes with a straight 2 prong k-off with tires shipped to 48125 and how long will it take?
> 
> I CALLED AND U GUYS 1080.00 SHIPPED!!!!!
> ...


ummmm.. what a price difference...we could sell you the wheels for $750 plus shipping... homeboys is selling you the wheels for $775 plus shipping not including tires... I guess you don't know the I talk to keith homie  nice try though :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

how much for outer lip and spokes coated, with and w/o accessories, no tires shipped to 02920


thanx


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

hey how much for 13s with a burgandy color for spokes and everything else chrome with or without adapters & k-offs with normal tires or with a wide white wall? 
shipped to 76010

thanks


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much would a set of 14x6s with candy brown dish and hub with a chrome lip and gold spokes with chrome nipples


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

how much for all chrome 14x7 with tires...and shipping to 42301


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

how much shipped to 50613
13x7 lip, hub, nips, knock off aqua, the rest gold, smooth hex ko, with or without tires, thanx homie, need price asap


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

how much for some, 13x7 gold hub,blue spokes,gold nipples and the dish chrome??


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Aug 29 2007, 05:18 AM~8667280
> *how much shipped to 50613
> 13x7 lip, hub, nips, knock off aqua, the rest gold, smooth hex ko, with or without tires, thanx homie, need price asap
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 9 2007, 09:25 PM~8074532
> *green anodized spokes to match this ride
> 
> *


whats up albert can i get a quote, i want the dish and hub green to match


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

What's up! I need some 13's x 7 with this kind of green. I want the spokes green and the dish marble like this? Is it possible?


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

what would a set of 14/7 creme colored dish and spokes with gold hubs ,nips and gold straight two prong run me shipped to 33830 central FL...thanxs in advance 


this is a picture of what cream im talking bout


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

is this guy still sellin rims


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Got any 13 wide white wall tires?


----------



## BigFoot (Oct 21, 2005)

how much for rev. black dish chrome spokes


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 11 2007, 03:58 PM~8767934
> *Got any 13 wide white wall tires?
> *



click me for tires


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

hey whats up albert???? look what the fuck happened to my deuce yesterday
its fucked up homie.....
:tears: :tears: makes me wanna :barf:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Sep 12 2007, 02:05 PM~8775843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Sep 11 2007, 06:27 AM~8764677
> *is this guy still sellin rims
> *


YES WE ARE ITS EASIER TO CALL THE SHOP HOMIE....


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

how much for 13 x 7's all chrome w/ adapters, k/o's etc...

L4N 8P3 

Barrie, Ontario Canada.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 12 2007, 11:12 AM~8774084
> *click me for tires
> *


Them MFS got Premium Sportway 5:20s! DAAAAAAMN!


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

How much for these but Black instead of white in 14x7 reverse for 5x5 bolt pattern ?

Shipped to 98295 WA

Minus the caddy emblem....


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

How much for gold nipples ,spokes,and knockoff 14x7 reversed? to Ontario canada? n5p4p8. Also for all chrome same size. thanks.


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some pics homie let me know what you need......


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

hey there how much for some 13in rims with dark blue spokes and royal blue a nips and hubs


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

how much for chrome spokes, burgundy nipples and burgundy centre cap(as close to the stock burgundy for the monte carlo), in 14's for a 88 monte carlo SS 5x4.75 with tires shipped to Calgary,Alberta, Canada postal code T2V 4E4. thanks.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

how much for jus ONE .. 14x7 .. with gold niples and gold hub and gold knock off and white spokes ?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

How much for black barrels and hubs, 13x7's to 75137 with tires


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

how much for some 14x7 red spokes and chrome or maybe black rim with tires shipped to 64109?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

anything yet??


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 28 2007, 12:10 PM~8889604
> *anything yet??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Sep 27 2007, 08:38 PM~8885244
> *how much for some 14x7 red spokes and chrome or maybe black rim with tires shipped to 64109?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Sep 24 2007, 08:16 AM~8858145
> *How much for black barrels and hubs, 13x7's to 75137  with tires
> *


pm sent


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 11 2007, 02:58 PM~8767934
> *Got any 13 wide white wall tires?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i jus got this car.. I want new 13s with same color spokes same as the pic, gray dish, gray hub (to match top/int) , chrome outer lip, chrome nips, and a 2 bar k/o wit the caddy emblem shown on ur website and skinner wheels for the back 13x6 ? or 5.5 if they dont make 6


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

how much for a set like these 13x7 w/ tires shipped to 75050


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mrinfofinder (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pic of the maroon rim and rubber

lowrider


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------

